# The barrel length of a CCW handgun



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

Are their restrictions to the barrel length and caliber of a CCW handgun (either pistol or revolver)?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Not in Texas. You're only limited by what you CAN conceal. If you can conceal 10 .44 magnums then so be it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

No handgun restrictions in AZ.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Alucard, you don't say where you're from, but I would recommend you check your own state CCW Laws. MN has no requirement to conceal, which is kind of nice. Most people up here DO conceal, due to the tactical advantage.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No restrictions here on size or number.

Thor, he's in MA.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

None here in Florida. It just has to be concealed.


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

Baldy said:


> None here in Florida. It just has to be concealed.


So you just can't walk around with it on your hip?

Ole


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't wear it on your hip unless your on Private Property. Then you better own it or have permission from the owner.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

None in CT


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

In N.C. it does have to be considered a handgun not classed a rifle or shotgun, but other than that your good to go.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

None in Colorado..


W


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Ole Cypress said:


> So you just can't walk around with it on your hip?
> 
> Ole


Technically it just has to be covered. So if your shirt or jacket covers it while it's on your hip it's legal.


----------



## XD9OD (Jan 30, 2007)

you could conceal an XD45tac with a short grip, but i wouldn't recommend it. my xd9 svc (4") is about the limit i'd get for my ccw. if only the SC had about another 1/2" of length then it'd be my perfect ccw.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Arizona's permit is for concealed "weapons" not necessarily guns or pistols. :smt1099


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Not in PA.


----------

